# Where allows you to browse egg donors with pictures?



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

After several failed cycles using my own eggs we're now looking at egg donation.

Where's the best place to use an egg donor where we can see pictures when choosing? Even if it's only baby pictures. We'd like to match the donor to myself as much as possible.

We think it's the US and South Africa but are there any other countries that allow that?

Thanks in advance!

Lisa


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Im looking for the same. Its daunting and one day im all for it the next day im scared im making a mistake etc. I had a quick look at America a few months back but it was very expensive xx


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi girls,

Not sure whether you are still looking for ED with donors photos. 
I can recommend Ava Peter, -Petersburg, Russia. 
I am  still doing oe. But as a plan B, I've started looking at ED. 

If you fill in their  form online, they'll give you free 7 days access to their de database. Photos of the donors up to age 10 and some personal information/details  about donors and their close relatives. 

I got my access within couple of days of requesting. And just browsing their database and I  think it's an exceptional de database for a Caucasian recipient. 
Sadly not for me as I need a donor from certain ethnical groups but always suspected that would struggle to find a suitable donor. 

Ivf prices in Russia similar to the UK, and on average higher than in the  rest of Europe. But obviously cheaper than in the US for the same sort of service. 

Good luck with your next steps.


----------

